# Feel free to



## caleill

Hello all! (and happy new year  )

I'd like to translate: "please, feel free to correct my mistakes"

--> czy to poprawny powiedzieć: 

"Proszę, czuj się wolny poprawiać moje błędy"?

Mam wrażenie, ze brzmi trochę dziwne 

Dzięki!


----------



## LucioDaMusk

Też mam wrażenie, że to brzmi dziwnie.

"Proszę o poprawianie moich błędów" jest formą której bym użył.
"Proszę o poprawianie moich wypowiedzi" taką sygnaturę widziałem już tutaj na forum.
 Pozdrawiam


----------



## SpanishLullaby

Propozycje podane przez LucioDaMusk są w porządku, jednak wydają mi się trochę bardziej oficjalne i sztywne niż oryginał. 

 Ja sugeruję 
 "Poprawiaj/poprawiajcie śmiało moje błędy"

 Twoją propozycje też da cię odpowiednio przerobić 
"Czuj/czujcie się swobodnie poprawiając moje błędy"

Pozdrawiam,
SL


----------



## caleill

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Thomas1

Another suggestion:
Będę wdzięczny* za poprawienie moich błędów. -- I will be grateful for correcting my mistakes.
*wdzięczna -- if you're a woman


----------



## bg1

"Nie krępuj się, popraw moje błędy"

"Nie krępuj się poprawiać moich błędów"

Or more politely:

"Byłbym wdzięczn/y (a) za poprawienie moich błędów"


----------



## bg1

... Of course, the complete and correct feminine form of the last sentence will be:

"Błabym wdzięczna za poprawienie moich błędów."


----------



## Thomas1

bg1 said:


> "Nie krępuj się, popraw moje błędy"
> 
> "Nie krępuj się poprawiać moich błędów"
> 
> Or more politely:
> 
> "Byłbym wdzięczn/y (a) za poprawienie moich błędów"


Hi, Bg1, and welcome, 

I like your take at translating _feel free_, it sounds nice. 

I hope you'll excuse me the boldness, even though it's clearly stated in your first post.  I am wondering if _poprawiać moich błędów_ may sound better if you say: _poprawiać moje błędy_. 
I think that the negation that is present in your suggestion affects the verb _krępować się_, but not _poprawiać_, because what you want in fact is that someone should correct your mistakes. 
_Nie poprawiaj moich błędów._ but _poprawiaj moje błędy._

Having said that your first suggestion may be stylistically better.


----------



## bg1

Dziękuję Ci, Thomas1, za poprawienie moich błędów 

I also felt that the second sentence does'n sound good but didn't think there is something wrong with negation. I just wanted to say:

Please don't hesitate to correct my mistakes.

But anyway, I can be wrong! Polish is not my native language. It's just my favourite language 

Thanks.


----------



## Thomas1

bg1 said:


> Dziękuję Ci, Thomas1, za poprawianie moich błędów
> 
> I also felt that the second sentence does'n sound good but didn't think there is something wrong with negation. I just wanted to say:
> 
> Please don't hesitate to correct my mistakes.
> 
> But anyway, I can be wrong! Polish is not my native language. It's just my favourite language
> 
> Thanks.


The fact that I'm a native doesn't mean I'm infallible either. 

Anyway, here is what I think:
krępować się kogoś czegoś 
krępował się mnie
niczego się nie krępował

krępować się czymś
krępował się obecnością kamery

krępować się + bezokolicznik
krępował się poprawiać kogo co
krępował się poprawiać moje błędy
nie krępował się poprawiać moich błędów but IMHO better nie krępował się poprawianiem moich błędów. Strange but in the following I would use the accusative:
nie krępuj się poprawiać moje błędy this one is stylistically somewhat cumbersome, though. I wonder what other Polish natives think.


----------



## bg1

Thanks, Thomas1!

I was not sure about the second sentence, but posted it to have it corrected 

Wracając do oryginalnego pytania, myślę, że istnieją jeszcze inne sformułowania, których użycie zależy mocno od kontekstu rozmowy oraz od tego, jaki styl rozmówca chce nadać swojej wymowie. Język polski jest bogaty co sprawia, że nie znając kontekstu, trudno proponować trafne sugestie.

Jeszcze raz dzięki za poprawienie i miłe przywitanie 

Pozdrowienia.


----------



## .Jordi.

Jeśli dobrze pamiętam z zajęć z glottodydaktyki naszego języka, to negacja w języku polskim jest głęboka, tzn. nie odnosi się tylko do pierwszego czasownika w szeregu, np.:_
Lubię samochodziki.
Nie lubię samochodzików.
Lubię zbierać samochodziki.
Nie lubię zbierać samochodzików._

Jak widać na ostatnim przykładzie, zaprzeczamy tylko _lubić_, nie _zbierać_, a rzeczownik mimo to jest w dopełniaczu.
Moim zdaniem analogicznie jest z _krępacją_ i _poprawianiem czyichś błędów_.

Wracając do pytania głównego — ja bym proponował wymienione już dwa warianty:
_Proszę o poprawianie moich błędów_ lub_
(Będę) Był(a)bym wdzięczny(a) za poprawianie moich błędów_


----------



## robin74

I'm surprised nobody pointed it out but you can't really translate such a phrase without the proper context. I can think of many different situations in which I would like to use the original phrase and using translations suggested here would at best be awkward. To translate such a phrase we would need to know not just the gender of a speaker, but also how polite he wants to be, how formal, whether he addresses a single person or many people, whether these are friends or conference participants or fellow forum users.


----------



## Thomas1

.Jordi. said:


> Jeśli dobrze pamiętam z zajęć z glottodydaktyki naszego języka, to negacja w języku polskim jest głęboka, tzn. nie odnosi się tylko do pierwszego czasownika w szeregu, np.:_
> Lubię samochodziki.
> Nie lubię samochodzików.
> Lubię zbierać samochodziki.
> Nie lubię zbierać samochodzików._
> 
> Jak widać na ostatnim przykładzie, zaprzeczamy tylko _lubić_, nie _zbierać_, a rzeczownik mimo to jest w dopełniaczu.
> Moim zdaniem analogicznie jest z _krępacją_ i _poprawianiem czyichś błędów_.
> 
> _[...]_


I guess you're right Jordi, thanks for info  and sorry everyone, especially Bg1, for the confusion.


----------



## bg1

Hey, don't say sorry  That's OK. We all are finding the truth 
Thanks!


----------

